
Göbekli Tepe - the-mitr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6bekli_Tepe
======
notlukesky
Oldest known temple discovered to date. Oddly enough the conjecture is that we
were still hunter gatherers while building these temples which defies belief.
No one takes extensive breaks from hunting to go build a temple. You need
agricultural surplus to build common areas.

